# "An internal database error occurred when saving/updating the profile"



## animex (Aug 20, 2007)

I believe this post was posted before but i could not find the solution for it...

When I try to connect with the wireless network through Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless, the following error message appears:
"An internal database error occurred when saving/updating the profile"

I tried roll back and re-installing the drivers but none worked...

the spec is,

Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

let me know if you guys got any idea with this problem...

thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Techie4ever (Oct 27, 2007)

Dear Animex:

I had exactly the same problem, with the same hardware. This is how I fixed it.

01. Take a System Restore.
02. Use Add/Remove programs to remove Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software.
03. Rename C:\Program Files\Intel to C:\Program Files\Intel-Old.
04. Reinstall the software. I downloaded the latest version, 11.1.1.11.
05. Reboot when asked to.

Now, everything works.

HTH,

Techie4ever


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To clarify, step 04 above refers to getting the latest driver and utility from your laptop manufacturer's web site.


----------

